# Problem mit Wasserkühlung



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Wasserkühlung. Hatte am Anfang mit meiner Wasserkühlung 8gb ddr4 angeschlossen und seitdem ich 16gb oder mittlerweile 24gb besitzte steht bei cpu 0rpm und der pc ist standartmäßig auf 60Grad was kann ich da tun?


----------



## janni851 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Da i.d.r. die Fan-/ bzw. Pumpenanschlüsse der Mainboards in der Nähe der RAM-Bänke liegen, schau doch mal ob noch alle Stecker richtig sitzen.

Klingt banal aber kenne einige denen das schon so passiert ist.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Ja liegen sie alles überprüft sitzen fest


----------



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Habe das Mainboard: X370 Gaming pro Carbon mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 1800x und 24gb ddr4 und der Wasserkühlung Enermax Liq 240 RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung


----------



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Da steht Memory Size: 24576mb Vcore:1.384V DDR:1.200v und cpu 1: 0rpm Pump1: 6000rpm und system1:2000rpm


----------



## janni851 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Also wenn du Pumpe an dem vorhandenen Pump-Fan angeschlossen ist scheint diese ja zu funktionieren. Ist denn die Pumpe auch an Pump-Fan angeschlossen? Oder die Lüfter? 

Normalerweise sollten die Lüfter dann an CPU-Fan1 angeschlossen sein und müssten sich drehen. 

Ist jedoch die Pumpe an CPU-Fan angeschlossen, kann es notwendig sein diesen Anschluss im BIOS von PWM auf Spannung umzustellen. 

Wenn Pumpe und CPU richtig angeschlossen sind auch mal in die Lüfterkurve im BIOS gucken, vielleicht ist da eine Einstellung falsch und die Lüfter drehen daher nicht.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Also die Lüfter vom Radiator drehen sich ja  kann es auch irgendwie mit der spannung oder dem ddr zu tun haben weil seitdem dem ddr aufstocken geht es nichtmehr


----------



## janni851 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*



Chrixx12 schrieb:


> Da steht Memory Size: 24576mb Vcore:1.384V DDR:1.200v und cpu 1: 0rpm Pump1: 6000rpm und system1:2000rpm



Hier steht Pump1: 6000RPM und CPU1: 0RPM.

Wenn du sagst die Lüfter drehen, dann sind diese an SYS1 angeschlossen?

Die Lüfter am Radiator sollten an CPU1 angeschlossen sein, da diese Anschlüsse mit der CPU Temperatur gekoppelt sind und sich danach die Drehzahl richtet. 

Läuft die Pumpe denn?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Bei mir geht das eine glaube die vom radiator in sys fan4 und das andere in Pump fan1


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*



Chrixx12 schrieb:


> Habe das Mainboard: X370 Gaming pro Carbon mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 1800x und 24gb ddr4 und der Wasserkühlung Enermax Liq 240 RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung



übrigens kannst du deine beiträge editieren/bearbeiten dann brauchst du nichtr immer einen neuen post erstellen.

zurück zum thema, dreht sich das rad in der pumpe? hatte nämlich vor kurzem auch diese aio da mit genau diesem fehler.


----------



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Es hat sich gedreht bei 8gb und wie ich auf 16gb ddr bin oder mittlerweile 24 nicht mehr


----------



## janni851 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*



Chrixx12 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht das eine glaube die vom radiator in sys fan4 und das andere in Pump fan1



Schließ mal die Pumpe an den Pump Fan an. So wie ich dich verstehe ist da ja ein Lüfter dran. Der gehört da nicht hin. Deswegen steht da auch die 6000rpm. Pump Fan Anschlüsse liefern oft etwas mehr Spannung. Und schau dann ob die Pumpe läuft


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrixx12 (24. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Also die pumpe ist am pump fan1 und die radiatoren lüfter am sys fan4


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Oder mal ein modulares netzteil kaufen mit mehr watt stand jetzt 550W


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Unten rechts steht "Bearbeiten" damit vermeidest du mehrfach Posts.


Mehr Watt soll die was bringen? 550w sind mehr als genug für ein single GPU System

Wenn du auf 16 GB zurückbaust, was passiert dann? Und nur mit 8gb getestet? 

Vllt. Hast du den kühler auf der CPU zu fest? Schrauben sind nur HANDFEST?

Schutzfolie hast du entfernt?


----------



## Fluubz (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*



Chrixx12 schrieb:


> Es hat sich gedreht bei 8gb und wie ich auf 16gb ddr bin oder mittlerweile 24 nicht mehr



laut vorherigem Post, läufts nur mit 8 GB.
Ich würde aber auch stark bezweifeln, dass es am Netzteil liegt, sonst würde der PC ja nichtmal booten, bzw. sich einfach ausschalten. 
Welchen RAM hast du denn?


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Mit 8gb geht es auch nicht alles probiert seit dem moment wo ich damals auf 16gb aufgestockt habe dreht sich die Pumpe nicht mehr


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Muss ich eventuell im Bios irgendwas umstellen?


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Oder könnte es daran liegen: der stromanschluss von der wasserkühlung ist 3pin aber auf dem mainboard ist bei cpu pump 4pin?


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Du kannst den "CPU Pump" im BIOS dann auf DC umstellen statt pwm, wenn nicht schon getan


Unten. Rechts in deinen Beiträgen steht "bearbeiten" nutze doch bitte diese Funktion sonst wird's unübersichtlich und die Moderatoren müssen aufräumen....


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Bei mir gibts nichts mit bearbeiten. Worunter finde ich das Cpu pump im bios und kann es was mit den pins zu tun haben?


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Okay das habe ich gemacht bewirkt aber leider nichts ich würde ein Video machen dann erklärt es sich eventuell besser


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Hier das genaue Problem: YouTube


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Besser geht's nicht vom Handy.

Darauf ist es zumindest mittig, am Desktop rechts unten deines beitrages





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich schon Mal sehe: die Grafikkarte ist im falschen Slot, setz die Mal in den oberen PCIe Slot

Ansonsten Mal den kühler etwas lockern, die Temperatur steigt dann stark aber so können wir Mal ausschließen


----------



## Chrixx12 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*

Aber an dem Pin oder so kann es nicht liegen oder an dem am anfang was da aufleuchtet ?


----------



## Fluubz (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: Problem mit Wasserkühlung*



Chrixx12 schrieb:


> Aber an dem Pin oder so kann es nicht liegen [...]



Laut dem Handbuch deines Mainboards wird der Lüfter dann einfach immer auf 100% laufen, wenn du im BIOS auf PWM gestellt hast.
Ebenfalls solltest du im BIOS unter "HARDWARE MONITOR" die Einstellungen für die Lüfter finden.
Du kannst aber auch selbst nachlesen: 
Support fuer  X370 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland (Seite 20)


----------

